

The Talented Mr. Khater - karjaluoto
http://www.texasmonthly.com/story/university-of-texas-grad-versus-international-conman

======
karjaluoto
This isn't about startups, nor does it have anything to do with technology.
That said, it's a sort of fascinating story.

I've found a number of similar types of tales on HN, and always find them
enjoyable reads. :-)

